

Would it make sense to ask people to play thinking games during technical interviews (e.g., Portal)? - amichail


======
marcus
I don't think it will be a very accurate predictor of ability but it might
send the message that you are not a standard company to work for, and make
your company stand out in the applicants memory. I'd only consider doing it if
game playing is part of your company's ethos, for example as a way to relive
tension. As a predictor nothing beats having the applicant write or tinker
with a small program.

------
neilk
Puzzle questions are a terrible way to interview. Adding the filter of an
unfamiliar game mechanic makes it even worse.

